# Medical Status on Immi account - Required examination not yet determined



## irfankapadia786 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dear friends, 

i did the medical for 190 along with my family on 12th July , although for my family medical records are updated and says "no action requred" , but under my name it says :

REQUIRED EXAMINATION NOT YET DETERMINED.
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

when i checked with the Clinic, they said all the results are uploaded from their side on 16th July. When i downloaded the e-letter from emedical , it says "Medical records sent to the department of home affair on 16th July" ..

my question is , why it is not reflecting for me, where as for my family it is clear. Request for expert opinion on this and what shall i do now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i did the medical for 190 along with my family on 12th July , although for my family medical records are updated and says "no action requred" , but under my name it says :
> 
> ...


Looks like some of your medical results do not meet the parameters of the department

Your reports will be sent to BUPA who are the medical specialists for the department

After they go through the same, they will either clear you or recommend More tests 

You will have to closely monitor the dashboard for updates
Other then that there is nothing much you can do presently 

cheers


----------



## irfankapadia786 (Jan 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Looks like some of your medical results do not meet the parameters of the department
> 
> Your reports will be sent to BUPA who are the medical specialists for the department
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but when I checked with the Clinic, they said my reports are normal and they sent as Grade A, which means there is no issue.


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i did the medical for 190 along with my family on 12th July , although for my family medical records are updated and says "no action requred" , but under my name it says :
> 
> ...


The same had happened in my case also. For me and my kids the medical status was clear however for my wife the status reflecting was as in your case, we waited for few days however when there was no change we met the hospital from where we got our medicals done. As per them there was some anomaly in her X Ray bcoz of which she has to undergo few more tests. We have already initiated the next set of tests for her.
My advise would be that you should connect with the hospital people, they might Share details with you
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but when I checked with the Clinic, they said my reports are normal and they sent as Grade A, which means there is no issue.


The hospital evaluation has limited value

It’s the internal evaluation done by the department which will prevail

Quite likely it’s a false alarm, especially as the clinic has given you an A Grade

Cheers


----------



## irfankapadia786 (Jan 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The hospital evaluation has limited value
> 
> It’s the internal evaluation done by the department which will prevail
> 
> ...


Dear friends, its done now. showing no action required. i think it was some system issue, and not any meeting the parameters.. they did the maintenance 22nd July 9 am to 9 pm , i think it got cleared in that. 

Good luck guyz ..


----------



## irfankapadia786 (Jan 11, 2018)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i did the medical for 190 along with my family on 12th July , although for my family medical records are updated and says "no action requred" , but under my name it says :
> 
> ...


Dear friends, its done now. showing no action required. i think it was some system issue, and not any meeting the parameters.. they did the maintenance 22nd July 9 am to 9 pm , i think it got cleared in that. 

Good luck guyz ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Dear friends, its done now. showing no action required. i think it was some system issue, and not any meeting the parameters.. they did the maintenance 22nd July 9 am to 9 pm , i think it got cleared in that.
> 
> Good luck guyz ..


Glad to know that

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

irfankapadia786 said:


> Dear friends, its done now. showing no action required. i think it was some system issue, and not any meeting the parameters.. they did the maintenance 22nd July 9 am to 9 pm , i think it got cleared in that.
> 
> Good luck guyz ..


Hi Irfan, I am expecting my invited in the coming month. Hence, can you advise me which location in Dubai you had your medical tests done ?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks , Medical done for self & family ( 1 Kid) on 20th dec , mine and wife's results were cleared on 21st dec , however my Kid ( 5 year old) shows Examination in progress still? 

IGRA - TB test (blood test) was done for her and towards the end of the test...wonder what's going on? Any experiences


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks , Medical done for self & family ( 1 Kid) on 20th dec , mine and wife's results were cleared on 21st dec , however my Kid ( 5 year old) shows Examination in progress still?
> 
> IGRA - TB test (blood test) was done for her and towards the end of the test...wonder what's going on? Any experiences




It takes longer time for them to conclude the examination. For my children it took 20 days to update the status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks , Medical done for self & family ( 1 Kid) on 20th dec , mine and wife's results were cleared on 21st dec , however my Kid ( 5 year old) shows Examination in progress still?
> ...


Thanks Rocky , hanging on and it is a holiday period so can expect some delay


----------

